# Mix list is it good



## AlternianIdiot (Dec 14, 2015)

hey so im hoping to have a hedgehog by late march early april and have been doing a ton of reaserch on food and was thinking a mix of 
Blue Buffalo Indoor Health Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe for Indoor Adult Cats which the breeder uses for her hedgies
Ingredients
Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal (source of Omega 3 Fatty Acids), Brown Rice, Barley, Peas, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Oatmeal, Powdered Cellulose, Natural Flavor, Flaxseed (source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Potatoes, Tomato Pomace (source of Lycopene), Calcium Carbonate, Alfalfa Meal, DL-Methionine, Potassium Chloride, Potato Starch, Choline Chloride, Dried Chicory Root, Salt, Caramel, Taurine, Cranberries, Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Nicotinic Acid (Vitamin B3), Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Vitamin E Supplement, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Oil of Rosemary, L-Lysine, Parsley, Kelp, Blueberries, Apples, Spinach, Blackberries, Pomegranate, Pumpkin, Barley Grass, Turmeric, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Copper Sulfate, Biotin (Vitamin B7), Vitamin A Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Manganese Sulfate, L-Carnitine, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Beta Carotene, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Calcium Iodate, Dried Yeast, Dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, Dried Aspergillus niger fermentation extract, Dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, Dried Bacillus subtilis fermentation extract, Sodium Selenite. Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein (min.)	32.0%
Crude Fat (min.)	15.0%
Crude Fiber (max.)	6.0%
Moisture (max.)	10.0%
Magnesium (min.)	0.08%
Taurine (min.)	0.15%
Omega-3 Fatty Acids* (min.)	0.5%
Omega-6 Fatty Acids* (min.)	2.5%

Blue Buffalo Wilderness Rocky Mountain Recipe with Red Meat Small Breed Dog Food

Ingredients: Deboned Beef, Chicken Meal (source of Glucosamine), Tapioca Starch, Turkey Meal, Peas, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Potatoes, Pea Protein, Flaxseed (source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Tomato Pomace (source of Lycopene), Natural Flavor, Deboned Bison, Deboned Lamb, Deboned Venison, Alfalfa Meal, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Potato Starch, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Caramel, DL-Methionine, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Vitamin E Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Sulfate, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Oil of Rosemary, L-Lysine, Parsley, Kelp, Blueberries, Cranberries, Apples, Spinach, Blackberries, Pomegranate, Pumpkin, Barley Grass, Turmeric, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Copper Sulfate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Nicotinic Acid (Vitamin B3), Taurine, Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Manganese Sulfate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, L-Carnitine, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Beta Carotene, Dried Yeast, Dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, Dried Aspergillus niger fermentation extract, Dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, Dried Bacillus subtilis fermentation extract, Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite.
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein	32.0% min
Crude Fat	16.0% min
Crude Fiber	5.0% max
Moisture	10.0% max
Calcium	1.4% min
Phosphorus	0.9% min
Omega 3 Fatty Acids*	0.5% min
Omega 6 Fatty Acids*	2.5% min
Glucosamine (naturally occurring)*	400 mg/kg min

and to lower the fat and up the fiber Merrick™ Purrfect Bistro Grain Free Healthy Weight Adult Recipe cat food

Ingredients:
Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Potatoes, Peas, Natural Flavor, Potato Protein, Powdered Cellulose, Sweet Potatoes, Ground Flaxseed, Chicken Fat(preserved with mixed tocopherols), Dried Whey Protein Concentrate, Phosphoric Acid, Salmon Oil(source of Omega 3 fatty acids), Cranberries, Salt, Organic Alfalfa, Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Sodium Selenite), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate), Choline Chloride, Taurine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Rosemary Extract, Dried Bacillus coagulans Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product.

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein (min.)	36.0%
Crude Fat (min.)	9.0%
Crude Fiber (max.)	7.0%
Moisture (max.)	11.0%
Calcium (min.)	1.00%
Phosphorous (min.)	0.80%
Taurine (min.)	0.20%
Omega-6 fatty acid* (min.)	2.50%
Omega-3 fatty acid* (min.)	0.40%
Total Lactic Acid Micro-Organisms* (min)	90,000,000 CFU/lb


----------



## AlternianIdiot (Dec 14, 2015)

sorry thats so long


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks good to me!  Personally I would probably switch out one of the BB foods for a different brand, just in case there's ever a recall or other issue. But it's up to you & the mix looks great otherwise.


----------



## AlternianIdiot (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks lilysmommy the breeder I got her from was insistant on only one food so I came here for an opinion what small breed dog food should I use instaed of the bb I would like one with buffalo if possible


----------



## AlternianIdiot (Dec 14, 2015)

I mean getting from


----------



## AlternianIdiot (Dec 14, 2015)

what about Canidae® Grain Free Pure Land® Adult Dog Food with Bison

Ingredients: Bison, Lamb Meal, Sweet Potatoes, Peas, Chickpeas, Sun Cured Alfalfa, Natural Flavor, Minerals (Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Choline Chloride, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, Dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural source of Vitamin E).

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein	25.00% min
Crude Fat	15.00% min
Crude Fiber	4.00% max
Moisture	10.00% max
Linoleic Acid (Omega-6)	2.60% min
Vitamin E	200.00IU/kg min
Alpha Linolenic Acid (Omega-3*)	0.60% min
Lactobacillus Acidophilus*	100 million CFU/lb min
Cellulase* (a)	100 CMCU/kg min

i know ill have to crush this one


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That one looks fine too.  Is there a reason you're set on bison? This food does at least have more than Blue Buffalo's, but they've also used some tricks to make it look like bison is the main ingredient when it probably really isn't. Like I said, it's still a good food, but just wanted to mention that.


----------



## AlternianIdiot (Dec 14, 2015)

Im hoping for buffalo because my grandpa raises them and I know how good they are for you


----------



## AlternianIdiot (Dec 14, 2015)

i may just go with HALO Spots stew chicken Recipe Toy & Small Breed Dog Food
ngredients:
Chicken, Eggs, Pea Protein, Oats, Vegetable Broth, Pearled Barley, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Whole Peas, Chicken Liver, Salmon, Flaxseed, Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Fat Product (source of DHA), Pea Fiber, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Green Beans, Carrots, Cranberries, Zucchini, Parsley, Alfalfa, Inulin, Calcium Sulfate, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Salt, Vitamins (Folic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin) Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Cobalt Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Magnesium Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium longum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product.

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein (min)	28.0%
Crude Fat (min)	15.0%
Crude Fiber (max)	6.5%
Moisture (max)	10.0%
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* (min)	3.1%
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* (min)	0.50%

and feed some cooked buffalo as a treat once in a while


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

My hedgie (and my skink too!) gets Spot's Stew in his mix. I really like their products and so does my hog. And I'd say chicken really is the first ingredient in this one, so that's always reassuring .


----------



## AlternianIdiot (Dec 14, 2015)

ya ill probably go with that then since its for toy and small dogs and chicken is really the first ingredient


----------

